#  Krankheiten >   Menstruationsbeschwerden >

## Küken

Haben die Damen unter uns vielleicht irgendwelche absoluten Insider Tipps gegen Mens-Beschwerden... 
Ich stereb die ersten zwei Tage immer zwanzigtausend Tode. Es ist grauenvoll, wirklich kein Spass. Bin eigentlich kein Weichei, aber die Schmerzen sind echt vom Feinsten...   
Lg Küken

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Küken
Kann das (leider) sehr gut nachfühlen...seufzt...
was mir recht gut hilft ist Wärme, ich habe mir so eine Wärmflasche für Neugeborene in der Drogerie gekauft, die steck ich dann in meine Hose (passt gut rein)...das bringt zumindest etwas Erleichterung. Dazu trinke ich Frauenmanteltee, in der betreffenden Zeit ca. 1l am Tag.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Küken, 
mir hatte früher immer geholfen, am Tag vor der Periode und am 1. Regeltag sehr viel Sport zu treiben. Wegen einer ausgeprägten Endometriose hatte ich zwar trotzdem noch Schmerzen, aber sie waren meistens viel besser auszuhalten, zumal wesentlich weniger krampfend. Auch meinem Kreislauf bekam der intensive Sport gut. 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## Callista

Hi! 
Was mir hilft ist auch Wärme, manchmal aber auch Eis (dann wechsle ich immer mit einer Wärmflasche und einen Eispack ab *g*). Trinken tu ich dann meistens Schafgarbentee, der ist krampflösend. Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss funktioniert das eigentlich meistens ganz gut, nur beim Arbeiten komm ich ohne Schmerzmittel nicht aus, weil mein Kreislauf dann nicht mitmacht.

----------


## Christiane

Ich dröhne mich in der Woche davor mit Magnesiumtabletten zu.
Falls es dann doch zu Krämpfen kommt, hilft auch ne Tasse heißer Tee.

----------


## vampirella

Ich lege mich immer mit einem Heizkissen ins Bett. Ansonsten habe ich auch immer viel Sport getrieben das hat mir seh gut geholfen,was auch immer gut ist den Essgelüßten in der Zeit vorher nachzugeben, denn dann holt sich der Körper was er braucht und die Schmerzen sind dann nicht ganz so schlimm.
Wenn es gar nicht anders geht nehme ich Buscopan Plus die sind echt Klasse

----------


## Maggie

Habe auch immer ganz dolle Menstruationsbeschwerden und bei mir hilft dann auch Wärme, bzw. ich mache mir eine ganz heiße Wärmflasche und lege sie mir auf den Bauch. Manchmal bade ich auch ganz heiß, obwohl ich da schon gehört habe, man sollte das lieber bleiben lassen.
Heißhunger habe ich in der Zeit gar nicht, im Gegenteil ich würde am liebsten gar nichts essen, weil mir davon immer speiübel wird. Und manchmal, wenn die Krämpfe ganz doll sind, nehme ich immer eine Aspirin, ich habe dann das Gefühl, dass die Blutung meist heftiger wird und dadurch die Zeit der unangenehmen Tage verkürzt wird?
In dieser Zeit könnte ich keinen Sport treiben, da ich vor lauter Krämpfe ja kaum laufen kann.

----------


## Küken

Also ich nimm am ersten Tag ne Ibu und dann geh i laufen unter die Dusche, oder in die Wanne und dann shclafen, aber das ist ja kein zustand.  
Sport hilft mir auch und kochen... Wieso auhc immer, wahrscheinlich weil ich mich dadurch ablenke...  
Lg Küken

----------


## ama

Bei mir hilft auch wärme. Ablenkung klappt prima, aber wenns mal grad nachts losgeht, dann ist das als wenn man in den Wehen liegt. Ich nehm dann Magnesium wegen der Krämpfe. Wenns nicht hilft ein Schmerzmittel. 
Außer dem Schmerzen habe ich oft ein starken Schmerzgefühl in der Brust, das allegeminbefinden ist erheblich eingeschränkt.

----------


## lucy230279

eine wärmflasche ist prima, ansonsten hilft mir dolormin für frauen, leider immer nur 2h.
ich hab kopfschmerzen, schüttelfrost, mir ist es einfach nur schlecht und ich muss ständig auf toilette. von den bauchschmerzen gar nicht zu reden...

----------


## ama

also die volle Dosis. Ich dachte immer wenn man älter wird und ein Kind hat wird es besser, aber das kann, muss aber nicht sein. 
Wenn ich zu Hause bin, dann nehm ich gern mein Kirschkernkissen, leg mich aufs Sofa und lese oder schaue fern, versuche laso Ablenkung. Aber mal ehrlich, wann ist man schon zu Hause, meist nie wenn die Situation da ist.

----------


## Brava

ama
Bei mir wurde es schlimmer,je mehr Kinder (4 ) kamen
Durch meine Gyn habe ich es nun im Griff

----------


## ama

ich hab drei Ausschabungen hinter mir. Die Gyn meinte noch eine geht nicht, dann muss die Gebärmutter raus. Daruaf habe ich nun keine Lust, denn bei mir ist alles ok sonst.

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallöchen zusammen!
es geht mir auch so mit Krämpfen, Brustspannen und oft spür ich es im Kreuz! manchmal massiert mein Schatz mir den Rücken, das tut sehr gut. einige Male musste ich auch putzen, um abgelenkt zu sein.Ich denke, sport ist sicher nicht schlecht, bei mir hatte es am Anfang der Mens fatale Auswirkung, sodass sich die Symptome verstärkt hatten! es war natürlich so, dass ich mich ablenken wollte mit Bewegung und es übertrieben hatte! Ich war dann fix und fertig und die krämpfe waren schlimmer.Ich nehm auch Ibu, wenns sehr stark ist!
Bei mir sind aber vor der Periode die psychischen Attacken!(PMS) Ich bin hyperempfindsam und würde mich am liebsten verkriechen! 
@brava
Wie hat dir die Gyn. dann geholfen? Hormone? ich muss nächste Woche zur Gyn. und es würde mich interessieren, welche Lösungen es gibt.
LG Artemisia

----------


## Brava

Durch Hormone,die Kur mach ich 6 Monate dann 6 Monate Pause dann wieder
Bisher klappts ganz gut

----------


## urologiker

:Grin:  - Gott wat bin ich froh ein Mann zu sein...

----------


## Brava

Das glaub ich dir gerne :c_laugh:

----------


## Sterni

@Urologiker  
das glaube ich dir auch.....  
Also bei mir fängt es meist mit nem ziehen im Rücken an dann weiß ich jetzt isses wieder so weit, ist zwar unangenehm aber auch Praktisch spart einem das zählen. Dann im Verlauf bekomme ich starke Krampfartige Schmerzen im Unterbauch, Kreislauf Probleme und Übelkeit. So insgesamt dauert der Zustand 6 Tage... ist ne Zeit in der man besser nicht in meiner Nähe ist.... 
Gegen die Schmerzen mache ich mir meißt ne Wärmflasche und nehme ein Schmerzmittel ein.  Anfangs habe ich immer Paracetamol genommen oder Buscopan Plus, mittlerweile bin ich bei Novalgin und Voltaren, ab und an auch Tramal. Allerdings nehme ich diese Schmerzmittel nur wenn es nicht mehr anders geht das heißt wenn Leute mir die Schmerzen äußerlich schon ansehen ohne zu wissen was los ist.

----------


## Sammlerin

So, meine Gyn hat mir 6Monate "premens" verschrieben, jetzt ziehe ich das durch und schaumal ob das nützt! Ich hab halt schon oft zu garnichts Lust, anfangs meiner Periode, ausser schlafen,schlafen...sollte mir vielleicht ne Höhle suchen?
Ich hoffe, dass es mit dem Medi besser wird. Eure Tipps haben geholfen, die nächste Mens naht schon und ich werde mich wappnen wie ein Ritter vor der Drachenjagd!
grüsse Artemisia

----------


## applepie

Hallo ihr alle, 
also was auch neben Dolormin für Frauen, Sport und Wärme hilft, ist Mönchspfeffer Tabletten.Hat mir meine Gyn mal verschrieben (is aber rezeptfrei normal) ,wo ich die drei-Monats-Spritze so garnedd vertragen hab und das ganze etwa 8/10 Wochen lang hatte.
Damit hatte sich alles gut eingependelt und mit Dolormin fahr ich derzeit auch ganz gut.Hormone sind leider für mich tabu.
grüße Applepie

----------


## Sammlerin

huhu! Hallo applepie Premens ist auch ein Mönchspfefferpräparat, das 3. das ich jetzt versuche. Grad erst diese Woche hat mir eine Bekannte von einer Pille erzählt, die ihr fast alle Beschwerden genommen und keine lästigen Nebenwirkungen bewirkt hat! das tönt nach Schlaraffenland für mich! Aber eben, die Menschen und ihre Reaktionen sind ganz unterschiedlich, weiss nicht, ob das Medi bei mir auch so wirkt, wie bei meiner bekannten!  Warum sind Hormone tabu für dich? Und wie ergeht es dir jetzt mit Mönchspfeffer-Präparat?? Würde mich interessieren. Lieber Gruss Artemisia

----------


## Alexandra

Ich bin auch damit "gesegnet" Unterleibsschmerzen zu haben, wenn ich meine Tage bekomme. 
Ich nehme deswegen auch immer brav die Pille, denn damit hab ich gar keine Beschwerden.

----------


## Frosch

> Ich nehme deswegen auch immer brav die Pille, denn damit hab ich gar keine Beschwerden.

 Das mache ich auch, aber manchmal muß ich dann doch Ibu nehmen, warme Badewanne hilft manchmal, Sport immer, auch wenn ich mich dazu wirklich aufraffen muß. 
Aber dank der Pille habe ich kaum noch Beschwerden im Vergleich zu vorher.

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Ihr ! Seufz, hab mir vor 4 wochen Premens verschrieben bekommen und i.d. Apotheke sagen sie, dass man es 6 Mte einnehmen muss, damit es wirklich wirkt!
Ich bereue es jetzt schon ein wenig und hätte lieber ein"richtiges" Hormonpräparat/ Pille bekommen wollen!
 Ich habe in der vergangenheit bereits 2 verschiedene Mönchspfeffer-Medis probiert und finde, dass keines sorecht wirkte(habe  fast kein Unterschied festgestellt)!
man sagte mit auch, dass es draufankommt,wie verarbeitet der Grundstoff ist-eben der Mö-Pfe. Weiss da irgendwer Bescheid?

----------


## Frosch

Was hast Du denn bisher genommen? 
Vielleicht fragst Du am besten Deinen Arzt oder mal in der Apotheke nach, die wissen auch, wie die verschiedenen Präparate zusammengesetzt sind.

----------


## applepie

Hallo, 
also das Mönchpfeffer muss man echt ne Zeit nehmen und das regelmäßig bis es wirkt.Bei mir hat es nach ca 2 Monaten dann gut gewirkt, habe es irgendwann dann aber wieder abgesetzt, weil es besser wurde und ich es sooft vergessen hab....wie das manchmal so ist.In dem Jahr wo ich es genommen hab bzw eineinhalb, ging es mir echt gut und die Schmerzen waren weg bzw ertragbar.
Hormone vertrag ich einfach nicht, die drei Pillen die ich versucht habe (weiß nimmer welche) hab ich allesamt nicht vertragen (Übelkeit, Gewichtszunahme, Gereitztheit, etc) und als ich dann die drei Monats Spritze bakam war alles Käse- erstmal mega Stimmungsschwankungen und dann- als Höhepunkt- geschlagene 10 (!) Wochen das Spektakel.Mit Mönchpfeffer hat es sich zum Glück wieder gegeben, hatte Schmerzen wie sau und war auch auf dem Wege einer Anämie.Das war alles nedd so schön, deswegen verzichte ich vollständig auf Hormone. 
Viele Grüße
Applepie

----------


## Sammlerin

> Was hast Du denn bisher genommen? 
> Vielleicht fragst Du am besten Deinen Arzt oder mal in der Apotheke nach, die wissen auch, wie die verschiedenen Präparate zusammengesetzt sind.

 Hallo quaks, sorry, war ne weile weg, deshalb erst meine antwort. Also erst hab ich "prefamin", dann "emoton"(ist glaubich der Name, bin nicht ganz sicher) und jetzt habe ich "premens". Ja, frage mal nsch, wie das ist.In der Apotheke konnte sie mir nicht genau bescheid sagen, hätte wahrscheinlich auch noch nachlesen müssen! 
@applepie
Danke, du machst mir wirklich Mut, werde es auch ein halbes Jahr durchhalten und sehen wie es wirkt.
zugegeben, bin ich auch ein wenig ungeduldig, was die wirkung betrifft- muss dann schon zackzack gehen! :Peinlichkeit: 
auch gehöre ich ebenso zum CdV- dem club der Vergesslichen! :Grin: 
Von daher ists natürlich besser, ein solches pflanzl. Medi zu nehmen, als Hormone.

----------


## sony

hallo küken 
sorry, hab erst jetzt deine frage entdeckt. aber lieber spät als nie.  
ich war in früheren zeiten im judoclub und auch betreuerin der juniorinnen. da hat mir auch mal ein mädchen über die probleme bei der mens geklagt. sie hat mir versichert, dass sie in diesen tagen sich sportlich immer schone. 
ich hab ihr dann das gegenteil geraten. voll drauf los - und das resultat war, dass sie bald zu mir kam und mir berichtete, dass ihre probleme weg seien. 
also, auch in der zeit der mens volle pulle wie gewohnt.

----------


## Sammlerin

@Frosch
sorry, habe dich quaks genannt,hab da wer verwechselt!Ich hab die Antwort natürlich an "FRosch" geschrieben! :Peinlichkeit: 
@all
Kürzlich bin ich sehr viel Fahrrad gefahren und hab auch fast nichts gemerkt,jetzt sitz ich mal wieder mehr rum und schon kommen die Beschwerden!
es stimmt schon, Bewegung tut sehr gut und lenkt einem ab!
Was ich seit einigen Jahren bemerke und ein wenig irritiert, ist meine Beobachtung dass abwechselnd meine Mens mal erträglicher und dann im folgenden Monat wieder schlimmer ist! 
Im Juli zum Beispiel war ich völlig überrascht, als sie kam und jetzt warte ich sehnlich auf die"Erlösung"! :Sad:

----------


## nickie

Hallo,
kleiner Tip für alle denen Ibuprofen hilft. Sinnvoll ist es Ibu auch vor der Mens: und zwar am Tag des Eisprungs zu nehmen. Und dann noch einmal im wöchentlichen Rhythmus bis zur Blutung. Das scheint diese schmerzauslösenden Hormone zu unterdrücken. Geht auch mit Naproxen. Habe den Tip für meine Migräne bekommen und bemerkt das die gesamte Mens dadurch erträglich geworden ist. Als zusätzliche Alternative hilft mir sehr bei akuten Bauchschmerzen Yoga: "Stellung des Kindes" Variation: mit Armen unter der stirn. Wundert mich selber immer wie gut Yoga tut! 
Liebe Grüße Nickie

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Nickie
Finde Dein Tipp sehr wertvoll, will das gern versuchen! Wieviel Ibu nimmst du denn,bzw. welche Stärke?
Tschuldige, wie meinst du das mit wöchentlich, also 7 Tage nach eisprung nochmal?
Ich dank dir jedenfalls sehr und freu mich auf deine Antwort. Hab zwar keine Migräne, aber meistens zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie Mens, auch Kopfschmerzen dazu!  :s_thumbup:

----------


## Frosch

Sammlerin,  
das kenne ich auch, Ibu 400 bis 600 mg 7 Tage durchnehmen. Mache ich nicht, wenn ich keine Schmerzen habe, denn das belastet den Körper schon. Auch wenn die Gelbkörperhormone irgendwie dann nicht mehr so verrückt spielen (genauere Erklärungen haben bestimmt die Doc's hier), ist mir das doch etwas heftig solange Ibu zu nehmen, zumal ich Ibu auch bei meinen Rückensachen öfter mal hochdosiert nehme. Mein Gyn. hat mir deshalb auch davon abgeraten. 
Aber jeder, wie er mag, einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.

----------


## nickie

@Sammlerin 
genau! das mit dem 7tage rhythmus hast du richtig verstanden. Ich nehme bei starken Schmerzen 400 bis 600mg ibuprofen im akuten Fall. Vorbeugend nehme ich die hälfte der dosis also 200 bis 300mg.  
@Frosch 
ja das kenn ich auch aber,
ich meinte nicht 7 Tage durchnehmen sondern nur jeden 7. tag - das finde ich auch zuviel. Das kann vielleicht auch schon reichen. Aber was den tablettenkonsum angeht, da gebe ich dir recht. Das denke ich prinzipiell auch. Es kommt allerdings auch auf die Länge und Stärke der Beschwerden an. Da kann es im vorbeugenden Sinne letztendlich dann weniger Tablettendosis bedeuten, als wenn man tagelang hintereinander hochdosiert Schmerzmittel einnehmen muss. 
liebe grüße Nickie

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Nickie,
danke, für deine Antwort hier. Bin auch froh, dass ich es mit 200mg versuchen kann,600mg wäre mir dann doch zu heftig!
Meine Mens-Beschwerden sind nicht jeden Monat gleich stark, vorallem handelt es sich bei mir oft auch um psychische probleme-PMS, leichte, vorübergehende depressionen, Niedergeschlagenheit und eine hohe Sensibilität, Unausgeglichenheit,Nervosität und so. Ich habe auch schon Johanniskrauttee genommen und der hat sehr gut gewirkt! 
Ich werde das diesen Zyklus ausprobieren. Lieber Gruss

----------


## Brava

Meine zukünftige Schwiegertochter (16) die leidet auch unter starken Krämpfen
auch Fieber ist im mom. dabei
Mal sehen was die Gyn. morgen sagt
In dem alter so Probleme schlimm!

----------


## Sammlerin

Ich habe meine 1. Periode vor mit 13 bekommen. Als ich 15 war hatte ich auch immer vermehrt Krämpfe. Fieber weiss ich nicht mehr, ob in dem Zusammenhang.
mit 16 nahm ich eine leichte Pille und es war ein wenig besser. Ich hatte ab, und zu auch Krämpfe rechts zwischen Leiste und Bauchnabel. Deswegen ging ich zum HA. Der sagte das seien bloss Blinddarmreizungen.
Meine Mutter erzählte mir, dass sie diese Krämpfe auch hatte,zwischen ca. 16 & 20 Jahren! Ich habe meinen blinddarm noch, tageweise(unabhängigvon Menstruation) zwickts mich immernoch unangenehm schmerzhaft rechts unten.
Vor etwa 10 Jahren, als ich wiedermal wissen wollte, was da unten los sei, sagte man das sei eine Zyste, die leere sich und gehe dann weg, könne aber wiederkommen!
Man gab mir Ponstan600  mit, für die Schmerzen und entliess mich! 
Ist das möglich, dass man einfach immer wieder nur "Reizungen" hat, oder könnte sowas andere Ursachen haben?
Welche Art Zysten können das sein, die sich "entlehren", weggehen und wieder wachsen?

----------


## Brava

Gefunden wurde nichts
Nur Schmerzmittel soll Sie nehmen

----------


## lizzy

ein warmes bad tut auch gut klar ist vileicht ein bisschen eklig aber es hilf..oder 20min warm duschen und einfach entspannen

----------


## Sammlerin

Ich habe den Tipp von Nickii jetzt angewandt, aber nur mit 200mg Ibuprofen und hey, ich habe fast gar keine Beschwerden!!  :bravo_2_cut:  Ich spür fast gar nicht, dass ich meine Tage hab, nur mein Busen wollte davon nichts wissen!   Hat hier jemand ne Idee, was man tun kann, wenn die Brust empfindlich ist spannt und schmerzt?  @lizzy Baden mag ich nicht so, aber ne warme Dusche mach ich schon ab und zu und halte mir die Brause ans Kreuz! Das hat mir eine nette Bekannte geraten als ich ein Teenie war!

----------


## ama

Gegen die Brustschmerzen nehme ich Schüsslersalz Magnesium bei Bedarf.

----------


## Teetante

Hi Sammlerin,  
gegen das Brustspannen bzw. die Schmerzen hat mein Gyn. mir Mastodynon empfohlen, ist pflanzlich, hilft gut! Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht... Kannst Du in der Apotheke ohne Rezept frei kaufen, jedenfalls hier in D, hoffe bei Dir auch! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Iht Lieben! 
@ama
Danke für den Tipp!
@Teetante
Dir auch vielen Dank für die Antwort, ich werde mich mal erkunden! nur eben nehm ich schon "Premens" das sollte nach einigen Monaten Einnahme auch wirken...
Allzuviel sollte ich dann auch nicht einnehmen, auch wenns pflanzlich ist! 
Grüsschen Euch!

----------


## 1stthink!

hm, ad maggie - kein Aspirin nehmen während der Tage - verstärkt die Blutung!
Ich nehm Miranax - hilft gut - bevor man sich qäult! ;-)
Sonst: heisse Dusche, warmes Bad, Wärmeflasche, Bewegung/Sport - wenn geht.
Ja, und Brustspannen und so ist blöd ... da weiss ich noch nichts ?!?!

----------


## Mignon

> . Und manchmal, wenn die Krämpfe ganz doll sind, nehme ich immer eine Aspirin, ich habe dann das Gefühl, dass die Blutung meist heftiger wird und dadurch die Zeit der unangenehmen Tage verkürzt wird?

 Aspirin wirkt blutverdünnend, bzw. gerinnungshemmend. Deswegen finde ich Aspirin eigentlich eher unangenehm. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob man Medikamente empfehlen kann, aber ich bin auf Dolormin für Frauen umgestiegen. Das hilft verbunden mit ner Wärmflasche eigentlich immer ganz gut. Ach ja und Eisen. Das hilft jetzt nicht direkt gegen die Schmerzen, aber mir gehts damit trotzdem besser, Alles Gute.

----------


## Küken

Na da hat sich ja auch ganz schön was getan....

----------


## Wolke

Wärme, Wärme, Wärme. Hilft jedenfalls bei mir. Ansonsten geht auch Dolormin für Frauen ganz gut.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo wolke, ja dolormin ist super, hilft aber max nur 2 stunden bei mir...

----------


## Teetante

Ich habe das mit dem niedrigdosiertem Ibu ausprobiert diesen Monat, das hilft wirklich. Allerdings nach anderem Schema, als hier irgendwann beschrieben wurde. Mein Gyn hat mir da bis jetzt recht gut helfen können, nachdem ich letztes Mal fast 3 Tage nicht aus dem Bett/Sofa kam.  
Außerdem soll ich Buscopan plus und zusätzlich noch Naproxen (rezeptpflichtiges Medikament, weil höher dosiert als Dolormin f. Frauen) nehmen, habe ich heute morgen getan und mir geht es prima. Wenn es so bleibt die nächsten Male, bin ich hellauf begeistert. 
LG, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

> niedrigdosiertem Ibu

 wie hoch ist denn die Dosis die du da nimmst? Und nimmst du das zusätzlich zu Buscopan und Naproxen? 
Freu mich dass es dir besser geht. Regelschmerzen sind echt die Hölle..Seufz

----------


## Küken

ich nimm 600er Ibu und dazu Novalgin, das wirkt uach ganz gut *g* 
lg küken

----------


## Teetante

> wie hoch ist denn die Dosis die du da nimmst? Und nimmst du das zusätzlich zu Buscopan und Naproxen? 
> Freu mich dass es dir besser geht. Regelschmerzen sind echt die Hölle..Seufz

 Ibu 200 ca. eine Woche, bevor es los geht jeden Tag eine lt. Gyn. (ich sehe das anhand meiner NFP-Kurve, wann meine Tage kommen) Setzt irgendwie die Gelbkörperhormone runter, dadurch hat man dann weniger Schmerzen, genauer weiß ich das auch nicht. Wollte ich auch nicht glauben, der erste Versuch diesen Monat hat es aber gezeigt, daß es funktioniert.  
Wenn die Tage dann da sind, also heute bei mir, dann kein Ibu 200 mehr, sondern Buscopan plus und wenn es arg doll schlimm wird, Naproxen.  
Ich habe am 31.07. wieder Termin beim Gyn. und werde dann mal erfragen, wie lange ich das machen soll/kann mit dem Ibu 200 vorher.

----------


## Stine

Hallo!
Beide meiner Töchter (13 und 17 Jahre) haben Monat für Monat arge Menstruationsbeschwerden...: heftige Unterleibskrämpfe, Kreislaufbeschwerden, Kopfschmerzen etc.
Besonders am ersten Tag der Menstruation geht es Ihnen sehr schlecht, so schlecht, dass ich sie gar nicht gerne in die Schule schicken mag..... es geht manchmal gar nicht anders, aber sie können doch nicht einmal im Monat in der Schule fehlen.!
In 3 Wochen haben wir diesbezüglich einen Termin beim Frauenarzt. Vielleicht schafft er es, diese Probleme ein wenig zu lindern. 
Vorher aber wüsste ich gerne, ob jemand von Euch damit auch Erfahrungen hat und was ihr dagegen so macht?

----------


## kleine-seli

Halli hallo, endlich trifft man mal wen, dem es auch so geht wie mir! Bei mir ist es so das es manchmal total schlimm ist, und dann mal wieder fast gar keine Schmerzen da sind. Wenn ich welche habe, und diese wieder mal schlimmer sind, dann nehme ich meistens eine Dolormin (die ganz normale) dann bleiben die Schmerzen auch meist weg, weil wenn bei mir erst einmal die Verkrampfung gelöst ist geht es am besten. Und Wärme tut mir dann auch ganz gut!
LG Seli

----------


## kleine-seli

Ah da fällt mir noch was ein, Dinkel und Kirschkernkissen sind auch ganz toll!
Liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## Sylvia

:shy_flower: Hallo,mal ein Tipp unter uns Frauen,warum lässt du dir nicht die Dreimonatsspritze geben ?Ich habe diese Problem auch jahrelang gehabt.War den ersten Tag nicht Arbeitsfähig ,bis meine Frauenärztin mir das anbot.Ich habe überhaupt keine Blutungen mehr und das ist toll.
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## katzograph

@alle 
die hilfreichen Medikamente sind ja nun in großer Zahl genannt. Für den Fall, dass gerade mal kein Medikament greifbar ist, hier ein seeehr alternativer Tip : 
           etwas frischen Männerschweiss auf die Oberlippe schmieren . 
Soll recht gut helfen.  
Gruß 
Katzograph

----------


## noname

hallo 
ich bin 16 und habe zum ersten mal soo starke regelschmerzen das ich gebrochen habe, die ganze zeit mich nur im bett welze und nichts essen kann da mir total übel ist. Medikamente kann ich leider nicht nehmen da mein magen sehr schwach ist und das alles wieder hoch kommt.  
Buscopan habe ich versucht hat leider* nicht* geklappt.  
Die wärmeflasche hilft bei mir ein wenig , so das die schmerzen auszuhalten sind.  
Jetzt meine frage : ich habe gehört das eine warme dusche am 1. P-Tag schlecht für den blutfluß wäre und man das lieber unterlassen sollte ... 
Soll ich die warme dusche trotzdem ausprobieren und was gibt es noch für metoden jz ohne medikamente wie ich meine periodenzeit angenehmer machen kann ... 
noname

----------


## Christiane

Hallo, 
Du kannst warm duschen ausprobieren. Wärme erweitert zwar die Gefäße und damit steigt das Risiko, dass das Blut in die Beine versackt --> Menschen mit einem labilen Kreislauf wird dann schwindlig. Aber wenn du dich stabil fühlst, kannst du es ausprobieren. Aber nicht zu lange und möglichst nicht über 38°C. Wärmflasche ist auch eine gute Idee. Leg sie mal nicht auf den Bauch, sondern mit leichtem Druck in die Lendenwirbel. Das erweitert die Gefäße im Unterbauch und wirkt oft Wunder. Manchen Frauen hilft auch eine Tasse heißer Tee (wenn er bei dir drinnen bleibt). Versuch es mal außerdem mit Sachen, die dich sonst entspannen: das kann leise Musik in einem abgedunkelten Zimmer sein, Autogenes Training, Yoga. Das lenkt zumindest von den Schmerzen ab. 
Du lehnst Tabletten ab, weil sie wieder hochkommen. Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch (ich bekomme sie nicht runter), ich habe aber gute Erfahrungen mit Zäpfchen gemacht. Die sind außerdem besser verträglich. Es gibt auch recht viele Frauen, die wegen ihrer Regelprobleme vorbeugend die Pille nehmen. Schmerzen adé. Weiß nicht, ob du dir das vorstellen könntest. 
LG Christiane

----------


## noname

@Christiane  
danke für diese tipps ich werde sie mir zu herzen nehmen .  
Ich habe jetzt meinen 2.P-Tag und ich trinke tee und er bleibt auch dort wo er bleiben soll ... ich habe die ganze nacht mit wärmeflasche geschlafen oder es versucht und es ging einigermaßen gut .  
Jetzt mit dem tee und soo verspüre ich zwar eine Übelkeit aber ich glaube das ist normal . Nur weis ich das eben nicht da das zum ersten mal so ist bei mir .  
Es ist aber auf jeden fall zum ersten Tag eine ziemilche wende . Im positiven sinne

----------


## lyly66

Hallo, 
also Tabletten helfen bei mir oder bei meinen Töchtern (21 und 18) überhaupt nicht.
Ich/wir nehmen oft ein heißes Bad oder eine Wärmeflasche. Was aber auch bei mir und wie meine jüngste nun auch festgestellt hat hilft, wenn man die gleichen Massagen anwendet, die man im Schwangeschaftskurs lernt. Diese Massagen lindern auch etwas.  
Gruß

----------


## vero41

Ich habe auch immer richtige Schmerzen am ersten Tag, esse aber auch dann sehr viel und wiege mehr. wieviel ist eigentlich mehr an Gewicht wenn man seine Regel hat?   Fühle mich immer wie ein hefeballon   
gruss vero

----------


## Kinsey

Hallo Vero, 
ich hatte früher immer Tabletten genommen gegen die Schmerzen aber mittlerweile konnte ich was aus der Natur finden: schau mal, hier findest du was zur SChmerzlinderung: http://www.neue-aromatherapie.de/rez...onsbeschwerden 
Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter, kannst dich ja mal melden, ob/wie es bei dir geholfen hat.
Tschüssi, kinsey

----------

